# Access 95 Datei öffnen und bearbeiten



## Shorty484 (1. Dezember 2009)

*Access 95 Datei öffnen und bearbeiten*

Hallöchen! Hab ein riesen Problem. Ich habe eine Datenbankdatei von Access 95. Jedoch kein Office 95. Wie kann ich die Datei öffnen? Mit Office 2007 und Open Office 3.0 gehts nicht. Auch nicht über ODBC. Ist dringend, sind wichtige Daten.


----------



## SuicideVampire (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Access 95 Datei öffnen und bearbeiten*

Access 2007 benutzt ein völlig anderes Dateiformat als die älteren Versionen und OpenOffice implementiert Datenbanken ohnehin etwas anders. Du brauchst also ein älteres Access (bis 2003), das sollte das öffnen können.


----------



## Shorty484 (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Access 95 Datei öffnen und bearbeiten*

Ich hab nur leider keins. Grieg schon irgendwie eins. Trotzdem wärs nicht schlecht, wenn ich's auch mit den neueren Programmen auf machen könnte. Gibt's da gar keine Möglichkeit?


----------



## SuicideVampire (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Access 95 Datei öffnen und bearbeiten*

Hmm, wenn da kein VBA drin ist, hilft Dir evtl. auch das hier.


----------



## Shorty484 (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Access 95 Datei öffnen und bearbeiten*

Nee, hab ich schon probiert.


----------



## SuicideVampire (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Access 95 Datei öffnen und bearbeiten*

Dann brauchst Du wohl wirklich ein altes Access (blöde Office 2007-Formate)...


----------



## Onlinestate (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Access 95 Datei öffnen und bearbeiten*

Ich hab kurz nach nem Viewer von Microsoft gesucht, wie es ihn auch für Word, Visio, etc. gibt aber auf die Schnelle nichts gefunden.
 Nur eine Freeware die meint mit den MDB-Dateien umgehen zu können. Ob es auch die 95er Formate unterstützt weiß ich nicht. Meistens ist ja bei 97 die Grenze.


----------



## Shorty484 (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Access 95 Datei öffnen und bearbeiten*

Der Download funktioniert zur Zeit nicht, probiers später nochmal. Hab inzwischen ein Ofice 2000 bekommen, hat funktioniert. Trotzdem Danke an alle


----------

